# LIMIT In SELECT Anweisung



## TTT (20. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte aus einer Tabelle nur die ersten 4 Datensätze anzeigen lassen.
wie bekomme ich das hin. Ich habe von einem LIMIT Befehl gehört, aber der funktioniert irgendwie nicht.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße und Danke im Voraus


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2006)

RTFM


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2006)

was soll das sein?


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2006)

Das Handbuch, die in der Regel naheliegendste Informationsquelle. Zumal dein Problem streng genommen nichts mit JDBC zu tun hat...


----------



## bummerland (20. Feb 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTFM

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.0/de/select.html


----------

